# Wooden Knife Board



## Moooza (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi,

I made this magnetic knife board using American Cherry wood. I routed out two channels on the back and put in some neodynium magnets. I then filled with resin. I had to sand back the resin going up to about 20k to get it totally smooth and transparent. I used parrafin oil on the wood and finished with a bit of a beeswax mix. I sanded the wood to about 3k and it it so smooth it feels like plastic but has the warmth of wood. The board was made to fit 270mm knives but will probably even fit some 300mm. It finished up better than I expected.


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 15, 2017)

Would love to see the results of your handiwork but nothing's visible.* :-(*


----------



## valgard (Jan 15, 2017)

no links to the images


----------



## pjotr (Jan 15, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow nice! Did you take any pictures when assembling? How many pieces of wood are in there in total?


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 15, 2017)

Now I see it. 
Me like!:thumbsup:


----------



## valgard (Jan 15, 2017)

I can see them now. BEAUTY! and the knives...


----------



## Nemo (Jan 15, 2017)

Very nice work.

Where did you get the magnets from?


----------



## Moooza (Jan 15, 2017)

I wish I took photos as I went. It's my third board, hoping to make more. I bought the magnets at a local magnet store in Northcote, Melbourne. The wood is seriously something else though.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 15, 2017)

Beautiful work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 15, 2017)

Amazing work.. looks magnificent


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 15, 2017)

Super nice work! The knives aren't too shabby either...


----------



## Mute-on (Jan 15, 2017)

Very nice craftsmanship, Mooza! 

How did you join the base to the upright? Screw and glue or dowelled/pinned?

Cheers

J


----------



## Mute-on (Jan 15, 2017)

Oh, just spotted the little knives embedded in the resin ... Crazy cool!


----------



## Nemo (Jan 15, 2017)

Mute-on said:


> Oh, just spotted the little knives embedded in the resin ... Crazy cool!



Oh yeah!

How do you sharpen those little knives? :justkidding:


----------



## Moooza (Jan 16, 2017)

Two screws and some glue for attaching the base. If I had a drill press I would make some plugs but I don't so I just used wood filler. It's on the bottom so you can't see it.

Those little knives where just charms where I removed the ring part using a dremel. I wanted to add some depth to the resin and it was all I could think of. Funnily enough, I did cut myself on a sharp bit while removing the rings so maybe they could be sharpened up!


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 16, 2017)

Only just now spotted them. Super cool!


----------

